# Changer de langue dans Mail !...



## jrichelle (19 Juillet 2004)

J'utilise très régulièrement la possibilité de changer de langue pour la correction orthographique dans Mail par exemple (bouton des souris droit /menu Edit > Orthographe > Orthographe > menu déroulant.  Mais cette opération devient pénible si on doit la faire très souvent (or il peut m'arriver de changer de langue à chaque nouvelle rédaction de message).
Quelqu'un connaîtrait-il un moyen de faire le changement plus simplement, par un raccourci, par exemple.

Jean


----------



## Goulven (21 Juillet 2004)

jrichelle a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise très régulièrement la possibilité de changer de langue pour la correction orthographique dans Mail par exemple (bouton des souris droit /menu Edit > Orthographe > Orthographe > menu déroulant.  Mais cette opération devient pénible si on doit la faire très souvent (or il peut m'arriver de changer de langue à chaque nouvelle rédaction de message).
> Quelqu'un connaîtrait-il un moyen de faire le changement plus simplement, par un raccourci, par exemple.
> 
> Jean



Tu peux aller voir dans la liste complète des raccourcis de safari : file:///Applications/Safari.app/Contents/Resources/Shortcuts.html


----------



## myckmack (21 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux aller voir dans la liste complète des raccourcis de safari : file:///Applications/Safari.app/Contents/Resources/Shortcuts.html


Si tu as activé le menu Debug (à l'aide d'OnyX ou de TinkerTool par exemple), tu accèdes à cette page par l'item "Keyboard and Mouse Shortcuts" .


----------



## Julien_F (22 Juillet 2004)

Pourquoi s'embêter avec des raccourcis, les amis!  Je viens de découvrir la solution et je m'émerveille (eh oui, encore une fois!) devant la richesse des softs Apple!   Parmi les dictionnaires disponibles, il y en a un qui s'appelle "Multilingual"... Sans commentaires! Plus besoin de changer de langue, plus besoin de raccourcis!   

Une phrase comme "For those who are sprechen plusieurs langues, es ist muy bien!" passe sans problèmes, sauf si l'on fait des fautes, bien sûr... Dans ce cas, il propose les bonnes corrections...

C'est terrifiant...


----------



## Goulven (22 Juillet 2004)

Julien_F a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi s'embêter avec des raccourcis, les amis!  Je viens de découvrir la solution et je m'émerveille (eh oui, encore une fois!) devant la richesse des softs Apple!   Parmi les dictionnaires disponibles, il y en a un qui s'appelle "Multilingual"... Sans commentaires! Plus besoin de changer de langue, plus besoin de raccourcis!
> 
> Une phrase comme "For those who are sprechen plusieurs langues, es ist muy bien!" passe sans problèmes, sauf si l'on fait des fautes, bien sûr... Dans ce cas, il propose les bonnes corrections...
> 
> C'est terrifiant...



Je n'avais pas remarqué le dictionnaire "multilingual"... Merci pour la trouvaille!


----------



## teo (23 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Je n'avais pas remarqué le dictionnaire "multilingual"... Merci pour la trouvaille!


Excellent... pourquoi donc n'est-il pas actif de base ?


----------



## kanak (6 Octobre 2008)

Pas mal en effet mais il ne prend pas en compte certain accents ou apostrophes.
Pour ce que je viens d'en voir:
"Tres"
"Its"

Peu être que quelqu'un a touvé un raccourcis depuis le temps ou un p'tit truc...


----------

